
Florida city will pay $600k to get its comptuer systems back - anigbrowl
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/06/20/florida-city-will-pay-hackers-get-its-computer-systems-back
======
buffaloo
Simple fix: In those states in which municipal ordinances, actions, etc. are
subject to and preempted by state law, pass a law that says cities are
prohibited from paying ransom. Same for hospitals, law firms, etc. Make it
illegal to pay and there will no longer be useful targets.

